# Liquid Fenbendazole dosing!



## Moocow (May 2, 2012)

I was wondering if this was correct dosing for my rabbit who is 1.45lbs
3 mg per day. I'm going to be using a liquid solution at 10% (100 Mg/ml). I'm just a tad confused on how I would dose that in a syringe which really only has mL on the side of it. Could someone help me out?


----------



## Watermelons (May 3, 2012)

The Dosage information i have for rabbits ranges in dose from 20-50mg/kg depending what type of infestation or prevention you are dealing with. 

Your bunny weighs 0.65 kg's 

So if you were to dose on the low end of the spectrum 20mg/kg. You bunny would get 13mg. So if the medication is 100mg/ml. Your bunny will get 0.13ml

If you were to dose your bunny on the higher end of the spectrum at 50mg/kg, your bunny would get 32.5mg which on the syringe would be 0.32ml - 0.33ml


----------



## Moocow (May 3, 2012)

Oh my god thank you so much. It makes so much sense, you think a college student would be able to figure this out. I figured it was something along those lines but I wanted to double check and the internet was not helping me. thank you!


----------



## Watermelons (May 3, 2012)

Both are a far cry from a 3mg dose which is 0.03ml... not even half a drop.

Try and ensure your bunny has something in their tummy prior to offering the meds. Fenbendazole can upset tummys sometimes.


----------



## Moocow (May 3, 2012)

Alright, ill give it to him after he eats his fresh pellets and hay in the morning.


----------

